# Mastering Fretboard Harmony PDF



## Guest (Apr 1, 2010)

Does anyone have a copy of the PDF for Mastering Fretboard Harmony from guitar world? My computer crashed a few weeks ago and I couldnot recover this file. 

Steve


----------

